# Keinen Zugrift auf Datenbank



## chrism120 (27. Sep 2019)

Hallo ich habe eine Verbindung mit SQLServer geschafft. ICh benutze MSSQLSERver EXpress2014. Drin habe ich eine Datenbank angeleget und wenn ich die Code Zur Verbindung schreibe, leider kriege ich immer Fehlermeldung. ich rumgesucht aber keine befriedigte Lösung. Ich bitte euch um Hilfe. 
Unter ist meine Stückcode.


```
Class.forName( "com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerDriver" );
        String url = "jdbc:sqlserver://NB4417";
        String user = "sa";
        String password = "HBm12340";
        try {
            conn = DriverManager.getConnection( url,user,password);
            System.out.println("Connection ok");
```

Wenn ich jetzt diese schreibe,um auf Datenbank zuzugreifen,geht es leider nicht.


```
Class.forName( "com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerDriver" );
        String url = "jdbc:sqlserver://NB4417/Testbank";
        String user = "sa";
        String password = "HBm12340";
```

unten ist die Fehlermeldung

com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerException: Fehler beim Herstellen der TCP/IP-Verbindung mit dem Host 'NB4417/Testbank', Port 1433. Fehler: 'NB4417/Testbank. Überprüfen Sie die Verbindungseigenschaften. Stellen Sie sicher, dass eine SQL Server-Instanz auf dem Host ausgeführt wird und am Port TCP/IP-Verbindungen akzeptiert. Vergewissern Sie sich, dass am Port keine TCP-Verbindungen durch eine Firewall blockiert werden.'.
    at com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerException.makeFromDriverError(SQLServerException.java:234)
    at com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerException.ConvertConnectExceptionToSQLServerException(SQLServerException.java:285)
    at com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SocketFinder.findSocket(IOBuffer.java:2431)
    at com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.TDSChannel.open(IOBuffer.java:656)
    at com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerConnection.connectHelper(SQLServerConnection.java:2472)
    at com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerConnection.login(SQLServerConnection.java:2142)
    at com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerConnection.connectInternal(SQLServerConnection.java:1993)
    at com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerConnection.connect(SQLServerConnection.java:1164)
    at com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerDriver.connect(SQLServerDriver.java:760)
    at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
    at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
    at Mssql.main(Mssql.java:18)


----------



## httpdigest (27. Sep 2019)

1. Google "jdbc sqlserver"
2. ausführlich durchlesen: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sql/connect/jdbc/building-the-connection-url?view=sql-server-2017 (dort steht unter anderem wie man den Datenbanknamen korrekt angibt)


----------



## chrism120 (27. Sep 2019)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> 1. Google "jdbc sqlserver"
> 2. ausführlich durchlesen: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sql/connect/jdbc/building-the-connection-url?view=sql-server-2017 (dort steht unter anderem wie man den Datenbanknamen korrekt angibt)


ok. this hab ich schon gelesen. ich werfe noh einen Blick darauf


----------

